# Smallish Weeping/Trailing/Pendant ferns?



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey all,

I really like the look of unipinnated epiphytic ferns that have a downwards growth much like this: 









However, most commonly available ones seem to get pretty big (ie ~Nephrolepis sp.) I was thinking of Adiantum caudatum as a possible choice for my tank, but it doesn't seem particularly common in the trade.

What other ferns out there would be suitable that I can look into? I'm looking for something that can be mounted high in a tank, can take a decent amount of light, ideally unipinnated and gets around 12inches or less long. 

Thanks!


----------



## theroc1217 (Jun 5, 2012)

I might have a Microsorum sp. just like what you're looking for. Fronds are around 6-7in long, and usually point downwards. What's that one in the picture there?


----------



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh? do you have pics? =) I'm not sure what fern that is, i found it in a gallery of ferns of hawaii... simply says Asplenium sp. I do have some Hymenasplenium obscurum it looks pretty similar but it grows upward... It also seems a bit picky, cant seem to get it to flourish. I have a feeling it needs to be kept very wet.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Have you considered some of the small frond Huperzia like hamiltonii or pinifolia?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I am reminded of maidenhair fern, but this fern is not well suited to the conditions of the rainforest vivs. Try to find some adiantum more suitable.


----------



## Greasy (Sep 1, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> Have you considered some of the small frond Huperzia like hamiltonii or pinifolia?


Lycopodiums? They are pretty cool, but I'm not sure if that is the look I want at the moment. Are they easy to grow? I don't have any experience with clubmosses.


----------

